# FPS Monitor (Ingame hardware monitoring overlay)



## R7GE (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi everyone!

_I read the rules and I know that for new users the opportunity to talk about their project is limited. But unfortunately I do not know another way to tell about the project which can be useful to the forum participants. This is not spam, and I will be grateful if the forum administration allows me to talk about our program. Thank you._

I'd like to present new app for everyone who likes to monitor stats of hardware while gaming! FPS Monitor - friendly and easy to use application for displaying FPS and other sensors (CPU/GPU/RAM/NET/DRV and 100+ others) in game overlay. The program is ready to use right after installation and always allow you do some precise configuration.

Paid or free? All functionality is free if you use software from our site, and it is only one limitation - we will show a reminder to support developers.

Website: https://fpsmon.com
Steam: https://store.steampowered.com/app/966610/FPS_Monitor/







Basic Functionality:
- FPS (including minimum/average/maximum and frame time).
- Real-time information about CPU, video card, memory, network activity, disks activity and more than 40 other sensors.
- Show sensors information as numbers and/or graphs.
- Notifications about the critical values of all important parameters (like overheat) - you will not miss it.
- Energy consumption sensor (in the presence of a UPS or power supply with such a function).

Easy to use:
- You can customize the interface directly in the app window - add and remove sensors, set limit values, change colors, sizes, fonts, alignment and position of any displayed data.
- Configure the interface before entering the game and check how it looks on top of screenshot or directly in the game.
- Take screenshots plus use hotkeys, picture or text overlays.
- Switch between several ready-to-go presets and create them yourself.

Our solution is so optimized that is using only up to ~0.5% of your CPU power!

Right now, we already have more than 200,000+ users. We continue adding some new cool functionality, so stay tuned!
I will follow the topic, questions and suggestions are welcome!

Thank you!


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 5, 2018)

We will allow this post. Nice software


----------



## qubit (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice app. Will be nice to use something more sophisticated than the aging Fraps, which can cause issues in some games. Will try it out later.


----------



## delshay (Jan 5, 2018)

I am looking for software like this that can support my 5.25 bay inch GTT38A Touchscreen LCD screen.

https://matrixorbital.ca/


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Jan 5, 2018)

Nice software, i will give this a try


----------



## Vayra86 (Jan 5, 2018)

That looks super tight man. Thanks for posting.

You see this is miles different than 'Created my first random monitoring app, it needs some work, but here's a buggy alpha, please donate'


----------



## R7GE (Jan 5, 2018)

W1zzard said:


> We will allow this post. Nice software


Thanks for your hospitality guys! i hope you enjoy 
As i said before - questions, reviews and suggestions are welcome!

And, we started work on the function of displaying information not only in games and benchmarks, but also for the desktop.


----------



## R7GE (Nov 12, 2018)

Guys! FPS Monitor is now available on Steam! 
https://store.steampowered.com/app/966610/FPS_Monitor/


----------



## Smartcom5 (Nov 13, 2018)

Given the case it already _isn't_, I'd like to suggest to get in touch with BattleEye (PubG, ArmA), Valve (literally everything else), EA (Origin), EvenBalance (Punkbuster) and such *A**.**S**.**A**.**P**.* to get _your_ overlay recognised as being trustworthy, to prevent people from getting banned and lose their games, valid registered keys and/or accounts on given services – you know, _just in case_ your software gets erroneously recognised as being a ESP and/or wallhack-overlay.

So, if you consider reaching any greater audience some day, you could even advertise your software as being proof before that condition officially.
If not done already, do it *NOW*! Steam has a insanely huge audience of paying customers, and someone taking _you_ up to court (you got the idea …) and responsible for _their_ losses financially is no joy.


Smartcom


----------



## jboydgolfer (Nov 13, 2018)

qubit said:


> Nice app. Will be nice to use something more sophisticated than the aging Fraps, which can cause issues in some games. Will try it out later.



Youve been using FRAPS?!


----------



## R7GE (Nov 13, 2018)

Smartcom5 said:


> Given the case it already _isn't_, I'd like to suggest to get in touch with BattleEye (PubG, ArmA), Valve (literally everything else), EA (Origin), EvenBalance (Punkbuster) and such *A**.**S**.**A**.**P**.* to get _your_ overlay recognised as being trustworthy, to prevent people from getting banned and lose their games, valid registered keys and/or accounts on given services – you know, _just in case_ your software gets erroneously recognised as being a ESP and/or wallhack-overlay.



Dear Smartcom! The base of FPS Monitor users has long passed over 200,000 people. And we are not aware of a single case of a ban for using our software. Moreover, FPS Monitror is not our first program, it has an older brother who has been on the market for about 10 years, and there were no problems with it either. We have long been contacted by most game developers and are known to us in companies providing protection against cheats.

Thank you very much for your concern, but we have foreseen everything and I see no reason for concern. Use with pleasure - everything will be fine!


----------



## Smartcom5 (Nov 13, 2018)

Well, as I already said in advance „Given the case it already _isn't_“ … It wasn't meant to belittle your efforts, your work or the program's already gathered audience and I'm glad you understand that.
We've been having _way too much_ occurrences where overlays caused bans due to the fact those were accidentally recognised as ESPs/Wallhacks.

You know, there's a fully understandable and justified reason _why_ people ask questions like „Can Xy Overlay cause VAC Ban?“ every time some more convenient/popular overlay pops up.
Accounts and subscriptions become more valuable and costy each year when sales start to kick in and even well known tools like Afterburner or Teamspeak et cetera caused bans every once in a while.


R7GE said:


> Thank you very much for your concern, but we have foreseen everything and I see no reason for concern.


✘ Truth
✘ Doubt
✘ Lie

Glad you fully understand given concerns as your official website DOES LACK *ANY* INFORMATION regarding the possibility of bans caused by this useful tool – while curiously enough exactly _that_ might be _the utmost important core-information_ when informing over and advertising a tool which establishes a _overlay in-game_, don't you think?

So I wonder if dropping the lovely passage from the Steampage down there also on your website might help actually informing people;


> FPS Monitor is compatible with well known anti-cheats: Valve Anti-Cheat, EasyAntiCheat, PunkBuster, BattlEye and many others.




Smartcom


----------



## R7GE (Nov 13, 2018)

Smartcom5 said:


> So I wonder if dropping the lovely passage from the Steampage down there also on your website might help actually informing people;Smartcom


You are absolutely right, this information should be on the official website and it will definitely appear there. At the moment we are developing a full-fledged site, instead of this 1-page stub 

Thanks again, I hope our software will be useful for you.


----------



## Smartcom5 (Nov 13, 2018)

That's some awesome news! To be honest, the mentioned issue was the very first which came to mind as I looked up the site since I want to switch from Afterburner – I guess now I can? 




Smartcom


----------



## qubit (Nov 13, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> Youve been using FRAPS?!


Crikey jboyd, you've taken 11 months to give me a slap!


----------



## R7GE (Nov 13, 2018)

Smartcom5 said:


> That's some awesome news! To be honest, the mentioned issue was the very first which came to mind as I looked up the site since I want to switch from Afterburner – I guess now I can? View attachment 110437Smartcom



I think this is a chance


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 13, 2018)

How about a nice app to work on our Logitech G19 keyboards so we don't need the OSD :-D


----------



## R7GE (Nov 13, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> How about a nice app to work on our Logitech G19 keyboards so we don't need the OSD :-D


We just discussed this with a programmer and came to the conclusion that this is a good idea and its implementation is quite possible. Moreover, we have R13, so that it will test on what.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 13, 2018)

qubit said:


> Crikey jboyd, you've taken 11 months to give me a slap!




I used to use ACT, it used plugins that would do various things.


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 13, 2018)

R7GE said:


> We just discussed this with a programmer and came to the conclusion that this is a good idea and its implementation is quite possible. Moreover, we have R13, so that it will test on what.


Also a G19 user and would also love this. If you need a tester I’ll happily help. Afterburners LCD support is ugly and clunky and well....FRAPS...UGH!


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 13, 2018)

Snap, I'd happily test on my G19s


----------



## Jetster (Nov 13, 2018)

I like it


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Nov 13, 2018)

Who doesnt have a G19 !


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 13, 2018)

@R7GE,
I use NZXT's CAM sometimes.
Looks a lot like CAM.  Did your team have anything to do with NZXT CAM?


----------



## R7GE (Nov 13, 2018)

95Viper said:


> Looks a lot like CAM. Did your team have anything to do with NZXT CAM?


Nope, and I'm a little surprised, because we are often called the MSI Afterburner clone  Although if you watched our software, the only thing in common is that all these programs display PC sensors, but we go our own way


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 13, 2018)

R7GE said:


> Nope, and I'm a little surprised, because we are often called the MSI Afterburner clone  Although if you watched our software, the only thing in common is that all these programs display PC sensors, but we go our own way



Glad you're not copying MSI, I can't stand Afterburner, doesn't help the dev for AB is a little whiney....... yeah...


----------



## CyberDemon (Nov 13, 2018)

INSTG8R said:


> Also a G19 user and would also love this. If you need a tester I’ll happily help. Afterburners LCD support is ugly and clunky and well....FRAPS...UGH!


May I... ?  While I have not started to create a super mega extension for FpsMonitor with Logitech LCDs support, could you tell more about what you don't like in AB LCD and what you'd like to see?


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 13, 2018)

CyberDemon said:


> May I... ?  While I have not started to create a super mega extension for FpsMonitor with Logitech LCDs support, could you tell more about what you don't like in AB LCD and what you'd like to see?



The fact it's AB and AB is horrible as it is ;-)


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 13, 2018)

CyberDemon said:


> May I... ?  While I have not started to create a super mega extension for FpsMonitor with Logitech LCDs support, could you tell more about what you don't like in AB LCD and what you'd like to see?


 Well I use AIDA64 exclusively for my monitoring needs and it basically gives me a blank page to put whatever I want whenever I want, size colour etc. AB just for using the FPS monitoring I get no real options at all and the app likes to force itself over everything else. AIDA can actually access RTSS info and I’ve not actually tried integrating it. I suppose then I could integrate into my existing monitoring. I’ve grabbed the standalone RTSS just now so I think I’ll test the AIDA/RTSS integration and see how that goes.
Edit: standalone RTSS let’s me integrate the FPS counter into AIDA so I can set it up to my liking. I have no use for Afterburner as it has no Vega support.


----------



## qubit (Nov 13, 2018)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> I used to use ACT, it used plugins that would do various things.


Oh gawd, another one!


----------



## Hellfire (Nov 13, 2018)

CyberDemon said:


> May I... ?  While I have not started to create a super mega extension for FpsMonitor with Logitech LCDs support, could you tell more about what you don't like in AB LCD and what you'd like to see?



Oh it also doesn't help that AB doesn't work with Vega64 (well at least my card, which is the same Instg8r has)


----------



## R7GE (Dec 7, 2018)

Guys, we would be very interested to get feedback from our users, thank you very much!


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 7, 2018)

R7GE said:


> Guys, we would be very interested to get feedback from our users, thank you very much!



I would happily test and feedback on this but I'd really only be interested if it was a G19 app for the LCD, purely as I don't like items cluttering my screen.  Any news on that?


----------



## CyberDemon (Dec 7, 2018)

Currently we add a bit another cool mega features, not LCD display support. But be sure, we know exactly where to ask for LCD test


----------



## John Naylor (Dec 10, 2018)

All it needs is an applet to display the info on the LCD screen in a Keyboard or drive bay LCD.


----------



## delshay (Dec 10, 2018)

Having the stats displaying on an External LCD screen means you never have to mess around with the software. Here I have another 5.25 inch bay LCD display which you can download the software & at start-up it displays processor speed, network speed, memory, pagefile, ect, ect, in real time. So you never need to load or config anything. It nice, but I wanted a TFT screen so I can "display anything I want".

The Matrix Obital is a touch screen display, currently sitting in my 5.25 inch bay displaying AMD + Logo on boot-up. I think you can even go as far as playing games on it, as demonstrated by a demo where you can play a piano.


EDIT: My old display I no longer use http://www.nmediapc.com/prolcd.htm


----------



## erixx (Dec 10, 2018)

Congrats!
So I Installed it, selected one template with info elements, and now? How to display the Monitor instead of the Editor?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## R7GE (Dec 10, 2018)

erixx said:


> Congrats!
> So I Installed it, selected one template with info elements, and now? How to display the Monitor instead of the Editor?


Just go to any game 
And we are already working on a function that will show information outside the game!


----------



## mouacyk (Dec 10, 2018)

Has anyone done a CPU usage test against RTSS+HWinfo64 yet?


----------



## R7GE (Dec 10, 2018)

mouacyk said:


> Has anyone done a CPU usage test against RTSS+HWinfo64 yet?


I did not test RTSS + HWinfo, but I do not think that maybe something significantly less than 0.1%  Perhaps on weaker processors the load will be slightly higher, but somehow it’s not much at all.


----------



## R7GE (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi guys, we have good news! You can already try beta new widget in FPS Monitor - displaying any overlay right on your desktop!

You simply create a new type of overlay and move it by holding ctrl to any place on your desktop, including the 2nd monitor. And in the program window, move the scene to the new overlay.

Beta can be updated via Steam (beta channel) or by downloading the link: https://fpsmon.com/fpsmon-4928.exe


----------



## Hellfire (Dec 20, 2018)

Any news on keyboard LCD support?


----------



## CyberDemon (Dec 20, 2018)

Hellfire said:


> Any news on keyboard LCD support?


Sorry, in queue.


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 21, 2018)

I bought FPS Monitor on Steam yesterday and I'm finding it hard to get it to display a cool looking overlay like the ones attached.
Also, I get a message that hardware initialisation wasn't completed on start up.
Are there templates built in? A tutorial?
I can build PCs, but I'm not much good at some software.


----------



## R7GE (Dec 21, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> I bought FPS Monitor on Steam yesterday and I'm finding it hard to get it to display a cool looking overlay like the ones attached.


After the transition to the new version (we changed the data format recently), the old overlays are no longer working. But we will soon again make new ones, at the moment there are already a few pre-installed. The tutorial in English is also in the process of development, the program is being developed and we do not yet have time to refine it to the new functionality


----------



## CyberDemon (Dec 21, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> Also, I get a message that hardware initialisation wasn't completed on start up.


Please provide a log file (fpsmonitor.txt from my documents) after software started.

p.s. If you have HWInfo software running before FpsMonitor start, please close it (they can conflict)


----------



## Splinterdog (Dec 22, 2018)

CyberDemon said:


> Please provide a log file (fpsmonitor.txt from my documents) after software started.
> 
> p.s. If you have HWInfo software running before FpsMonitor start, please close it (they can conflict)


No worries, I'm getting the hang of it now, thanks. It seems to work fine with  HWInfo and doesn't seem to make any difference, at least for me.
Many thanks for your help.


----------



## CyberDemon (Dec 22, 2018)

Splinterdog said:


> No worries, I'm getting the hang of it now, thanks. It seems to work fine with  HWInfo and doesn't seem to make any difference, at least for me.
> Many thanks for your help.


There is one switch in hwinfo-config.txt file in C:\ProgramData\FpsMonitor folder - HWINFO_CFG_PERSISTENT_DRIVER. If you set it to 1 and then start FpsMonitor with running HWInfo, then this should solve the compatibility problem. At least, users reported about success mostly.


----------



## Durvelle27 (Dec 22, 2018)

does it also record fps


----------



## CyberDemon (Dec 23, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> does it also record fps


In a log file? Not in this version. Sensors values recording is planned for future updates.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 23, 2018)

Some games have a built in fps monitor, enable it for those games


----------



## apraetor (Jan 11, 2019)

R7GE said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> _I read the rules and I know that for new users the opportunity to talk about their project is limited. But unfortunately I do not know another way to tell about the project which can be useful to the forum participants. This is not spam, and I will be grateful if the forum administration allows me to talk about our program. Thank you._
> 
> ...



Ok I bought a copy, looks great! Can I gave a copy of the layout used in the screenshot in the main body of the post? It's perfect, and I'm not very talented at making pretty things


----------



## R7GE (Jan 12, 2019)

apraetor said:


> Ok I bought a copy, looks great! Can I gave a copy of the layout used in the screenshot in the main body of the post? It's perfect, and I'm not very talented at making pretty things


Thank you for support 
New scenes are coming in one of future upgeades soon!


----------



## R7GE (Feb 23, 2019)

We have created amazing new charts that will help you keep track of the most important data even more clearly than anywhere else!


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 24, 2019)

So can you tell me, why when removed through add and remove programs, the program folder stays intact, fpsmon continues to load at startup and the program folder cannot be manually deleted because of fpsmon64.dll and fpsmon32.dll. Also the reason I decided to remove it in the first place is the constant popups on every startup asking me if I want to try or buy it, I did want to try it, I don't want it to constantly force me to close 2 popup notifications every time I boot my PC during that trial. It is time and funtion limited that should be enough. Looks like adware, acts like adware, hopefully the rep can explain.


----------



## R7GE (Mar 24, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> So can you tell me, why when removed through add and remove programs, the program folder stays intact, fpsmon continues to load at startup and the program folder cannot be manually deleted because of fpsmon64.dll and fpsmon32.dll. Also the reason I decided to remove it in the first place is the constant popups on every startup asking me if I want to try or buy it, I did want to try it, I don't want it to constantly force me to close 2 popup notifications every time I boot my PC during that trial. It is time and funtion limited that should be enough. Looks like adware, acts like adware, hopefully the rep can explain.



Probably you tried to remove the program without exiting it and adding it to the autoload (check it in the settings). What you describe should not be if you correctly remove the program. Try again, if it does not work out - reboot your PC and remove it without launching the program.

In the first versions, we limited the functionality if the program was not purchased and, due to numerous requests from users who wanted to try all the functions, we redid it, removing all restrictions and leaving only a reminder that the program could be bought to support its development.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Mar 24, 2019)

R7GE said:


> Probably you tried to remove the program without exiting it and adding it to the autoload (check it in the settings). What you describe should not be if you correctly remove the program. Try again, if it does not work out - reboot your PC and remove it without launching the program.
> 
> In the first versions, we limited the functionality if the program was not purchased and, due to numerous requests from users who wanted to try all the functions, we redid it, removing all restrictions and leaving only a reminder that the program could be bought to support its development.


I exited the program before I uninstalled it, it might have been added to auto load, that's regardless, when I exit the program and click uninstall I don't expect to have it start up again as normal upon next restart, surely you should have something written into the uninstaller to end all of the related processes and delete autostart entries when an uninstall takes place? 

I'd defo prefer a time limited trial, even 7 days would be sufficient.


----------



## king of swag187 (Mar 25, 2019)

qubit said:


> Nice app. Will be nice to use something more sophisticated than the aging Fraps, which can cause issues in some games. Will try it out later.


Fraps? What kind of old man ancient tech is this?????


----------



## R7GE (Mar 25, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> I'd defo prefer a time limited trial, even 7 days would be sufficient.



Each user may have their own preferences, we understand that. But after 2.5 years of the program’s existence, I’ve heard for the first time the opinion that any restrictions (especially in terms of time) are good  And yes, I don’t know about the problem with deletion either, although I have read thousands of reviews from 600,000+ thousand of our users. Sorry you had a problem.

Did you manage to remove the program?


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 29, 2019)

I had to reinstall Windows a few weeks ago and all I'm getting now is 'Waiting for hardware initialisation' from FPS Monitor, so no info is being shown.


----------



## R7GE (Mar 29, 2019)

Splinterdog said:


> I had to reinstall Windows a few weeks ago and all I'm getting now is 'Waiting for hardware initialisation' from FPS Monitor, so no info is being shown.


Win7?

*Q: I have problems with FPS Monitor on Windows 7.*
Most likely you need to install an update for 64 or 32bit Windows 7:

(x64) https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=46148
(x32) https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=46078
Or maybe you will find anser in F.A.Q.: https://steamcommunity.com/app/966610/discussions/0/2521353993645195444/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2019)

How come it is £9.29 on steam and only $9.95 on the website? surely both prices should be the same.


----------



## R7GE (Mar 29, 2019)

tigger said:


> How come it is £9.29 on steam and only $9.95 on the website? surely both prices should be the same.


Steam takes 30%


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 29, 2019)

R7GE said:


> Win7?
> 
> *Q: I have problems with FPS Monitor on Windows 7.*
> Most likely you need to install an update for 64 or 32bit Windows 7:
> ...


Windows 10 x64
The problem is with an HWInfo conflict. If I quit HWInfo, the sensors show.
Is there a workaround, because I simply don't want to lose my HWInfo system tray sensors every time I run FPS Monitor?


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 29, 2019)

Any news on G19s support?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2019)

R7GE said:


> Steam takes 30%



Guess that's why Valve don't make games anymore. It looks nice but i'm not paying nearly a tenner for something i probably wouldn't use much. I'm not really fussed about my temps anymore.


----------



## Hellfire (Mar 29, 2019)

Seems a bit unfair that you pass the costs of using steam as a distributor to your customers. Usually in business those would be costs you'd absorb :-/


----------



## R7GE (Mar 29, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> Any news on G19s support?


I will ask about it 


Splinterdog said:


> Windows 10 x64
> The problem is with an HWInfo conflict. If I quit HWInfo, the sensors show.
> Is there a workaround, because I simply don't want to lose my HWInfo system tray sensors every time I run FPS Monitor?


We are working on it, but you can use FPSMonitor's vidget on your desktop.


Hellfire said:


> Seems a bit unfair that you pass the costs of using steam as a distributor to your customers. Usually in business those would be costs you'd absorb :-/


We are just a small team of 3 people who are trying to make good software and at the same time feed their families. Prices are selected in such a way that the existence of the program would be justified and we could develop it further. And as you can see, in addition to the development, we support the huge (more than half a million) army of our users, most of whom use the program for free.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> Seems a bit unfair that you pass the costs of using steam as a distributor to your customers. Usually in business those would be costs you'd absorb :-/



So the cost for me is about £3 more on steam than the website, I'll pass. It seems after you said was it 300,000 users, you must be doing more than enough to feed your families.


----------



## R7GE (Mar 29, 2019)

tigger said:


> So the cost for me is about £3 more on steam than the website. I'll pass, it seems after you said was it 300,000 users, you must be doing more than enough to feed your families.


There are much more users, but this is the total number, not the number of those who purchased the license


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2019)

R7GE said:


> There are much more users, but this is the total number, not the number of those who purchased the license



Well good luck, and don't forget the sports car


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 29, 2019)

R7GE said:


> I will ask about it
> 
> We are working on it, but you can use FPSMonitor's vidget on your desktop.
> 
> .


I'd rather you fixed the HWInfo conflict, to be honest as I really don't want another vidget to play with.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hellfire said:


> Seems a bit unfair that you pass the costs of using steam as a distributor to your customers. Usually in business those would be costs you'd absorb :-/


Nah, normal business practise, pass on all costs to the end user, nothing to see here.


----------

